

Tips Wanted on Journey – Learning to Program a Photo App - SelfMade

I&#x27;ve just started to learn how to program (ruby on rails), because I wanted to create a photo app with 1 feature I had in mind.<p>My question is, are programming photo apps any harder to learn&#x2F;code than normal apps?<p>Does it take more time to program photo apps than any other normal apps?<p>I&#x27;m new to all of this, so I try to guess how hard it will be (or guess how much time it may take) to learn all of this, to program a photo app. (I&#x27;m a heavy right brain person too, I know you guys hate me)<p>Anyhow, I would love to hear your thoughts, and suggestions&#x2F;tips you would have on my journey to learning how to program a photo app.
======
not_a_test_user
Photo app like an image gallery or something like Instagram that applies
filters to images?

When you say app do you mean a web page/app or a phone app?

~~~
SelfMade
I mean something like a photo sending app like Snapchat, a mobile phone app.

